# Left Axle Removal



## jmagana (May 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this site as you can probably already tell. I'm no wrench but I'm going to try and I need your help. Here is the short story my girlfrient hit a curb on her 2007 Nissan Sentra 2.0L (how, why don't know). it was preaty bad. left rear tire poped, front left lower control arm, got bent, left strut got bent, left axle came apart at the joint close to the tranny, left front wheel got bent, left front fender and bumper cover got ruffed up pretty bad. Here is what I've done bought all parts, removed everything mentioned above except for the left axle nub that is still in the tranny! tried prying it a little but wont come off easily and before I mess things up even further I figured I asked for your help. Is there an easy/safe way to take that off?

your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

PM me your email address - I will send you a PDF that should show you the necessary steps to remove it.


----------



## jmagana (May 13, 2011)

Faja said:


> PM me your email address - I will send you a PDF that should show you the necessary steps to remove it.


I got it out this weeked, used a large screw driver and hit it with a hammer, I didnt want to damage anything anymore so I was hessitant about doing it this way. I replaced the Left Axle, lower control arm and strut, 2 wheels and tires. took it to get aligned and I was told that I needed to replace the iner and outer tie rods. anyone know where I can get them?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Get the inner tie rods from Nissan, P/N: 48521-ET00A, Qty. 2, MSRP $27.42 each. 

Outer tie rods, Moog P/N: ES800574 (RH side) and P/N: ES800575 (LH side). Available from any auto parts store that sells Moog parts or RockAuto.com for $40.79 each+shipping. (Nissan outers MSRP for $90 each).


----------

